# Masons of Texas Exclusive



## Blake Bowden (Nov 12, 2010)

As many of you know we at MoT have taken a role as educators on the relationship between the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM (GLoTx) and the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, F&AM (PHGLoTx). We have made many posts to help understand the role of the GLoTx and how we can interact with PHGLoTx members. We have even went through great links to obtain and distribute copies of the compact that was signed between the two Grand Lodges in 2007 declaring both as regular and sharing the same territorial jurisdiction in the state of Texas. 

We are now confident enough with information obtained by a member of credible position, who for obvious reasons will not be disclosed, that the GLoTx has received a request for FULL recognition to include visitation. Several staff members have contacted the Grand Secretary’s office via email to officially confirm this information and have failed to get a response. A member of out staff will be making a trip to Waco next week to confirm this in person but until then this must still be considered “rumor” because we will not disclose the source.

We hope to follow up with an official statement by the Grand Secretary or a member of the Fraternal Relations Committee but please do not expect too much. It has been the experience on this subject that an official response is difficult to obtain. This is a very delicate situation and will be handled as such. We are very proud of our members and friends that have worked behind the scenes to get this information for us.

Going forward, I challenge each member of MoT to educate yourself with PHGLoTx and visit a public function, such as a BBQ or fundraiser, of the nearest PH Lodge. If you do not know how to get in touch with the Local Lodge or would like to locate a PH Function please contact myself or use the “Contact Us” at the top of your main screen and we will get you the needed information. I promise you that this will be an experience like no other and you will never forget it. 

Lastly please know that in our efforts there will be people with personal objection that will try to stop this history changing event but it is our duty to educate those who are willing to learn on the values of having a relationship with such good and great of men as ALL REGULAR MASONS in Texas. Please if during your personal path you come across someone with these personal motives please for the zeal of the institution do not argue with ignorance. In the end peace, harmony, and justice will always prevail.

Thanks for your continued support. 

Masons of Texas Staff


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 5, 2010)

The Fraternal Relations Committee report was presented at the annual Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M. communication. Their report included the "other Grand Lodge that we share a jurisdiction with" will be meeting with our Fraternal Relations committee over the next year to discuss full recognition with visitation. This of course is speaking of the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, F&AM. May the Great Architect bless our respective Grand Lodges as we work together in tearing down centuries of division.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 5, 2010)

Outstanding!!!  I guess they are avoiding naming the PHA as the "other" lodge to keep it from being a lightning rod.


----------



## Bro Mike (Dec 5, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> Outstanding!!!  I guess they are avoiding naming the PHA as the "other" lodge to keep it from being a lightning rod.


 
I was curious about that Dave, and you are probably correct.


----------



## Casey (Dec 5, 2010)

It a great time in history to be a Texas Mason.  I look forward to seeing this unfold over the next year and sincerely hope and pray those involved remember the tenets they swore to uphold as their decisions will affect so many.  As other brothers have quoted "a mason is a mason".


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Dec 6, 2010)

Brothers,
While trying to figure out for myself why southern Masonry has seemed to be so recalcitrant in recognizing Prince Hall Masonry, I came across this link:
http://www.tsmr.org/ph.html

I think if a brother scans down the long list of quotations, he will find the root: racism, pure and simple.

I pray for the day when I can freely walk into a Prince Hall lodge and a Prince Hall Mason can sit in my Lodge.

I pray for the day when a black man can petition my GLoT Lodge and not fear being blackballed because of racism.

In our lifetime, we have made great strides toward true equality for all men.

We have a long way to go.

Also, look at this link as a reminder of our NATION'S history, not just our Fraternity's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4ZyuULy9zs


In the words of WInston Churchill: Never, never, never, never give up.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 6, 2010)

Timothy Fleischer said:


> I pray for the day when I can freely walk into a Prince Hall lodge and a Prince Hall Mason can sit in my Lodge.



That day may come before you know it.



Timothy Fleischer said:


> I pray for the day when a black man can petition my GLoT Lodge and not fear being blackballed because of racism.



That day is already here in my Lodge.


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 6, 2010)

this is encouraging news from your grand lodge.  my grand lodge is already there.  it is awesome to be able to visit a prince hall lodge and have prince hall brethren sit in mine.  it's no different to me than the differences between af&am and f&am...fascinating to visit and see the differences and the things that are EXACTLY the same.  i see the pockets of racism in the craft crumbling and disappearing, and it warms my heart and speaks well of the craft and what it can overcome.


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 6, 2010)

Timothy Fleischer said:


> Brothers,
> 
> 
> I pray for the day when a black man can petition my GLoT Lodge and not fear being blackballed because of racism.



then enlighten your brethren, brother.  a good man is a good man regardless of race, religion, etc...
i think some lodges are too much a 'good ole boys club' and not enough a group of good men aspiring to use the craft to learn to be even better men..just my .02....


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 7, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> That day is already here in my Lodge.


 Indeed, a few months ago we initiated a good young man with a big heart and great character who happens to be African-American. I can't be prouder.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 7, 2012)

Boy has this fizzled...


----------



## NickGarner (Jan 7, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> Boy has this fizzled...


 
Blake,

  Unfortunately, I take it that you mean the effort towards recognition and visitation between GLOTX and our Prince Hall brothers, and not just this thread.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 7, 2012)

I think he's referring to the thread- he's aware that things are progressing behind the scenes. Await the time with patience, Brethren- right _always_ wins out in the end.


----------



## LukeD (Jan 7, 2012)

I moved to Mississippi a few months ago, and will soon have plural membership with a Lodge here.  It saddens me to say that the segregation between mainstream and PHA is even worse here, and I've heard nothing of trying to bridge the gap. Man, wish I was back in TX.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 7, 2012)

Maybe, if you can find some like-minded Brethren, y'all can change things over there. It'll be a long, hard fight, but if y'all want it badly enough, it's doable. We're pulling for you.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 7, 2012)

Bro. Bill ... I'm still pulling for us in Texas!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 7, 2012)

Hang in there, Bubba!


----------



## NickGarner (Jan 8, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I think he's referring to the thread- he's aware that things are progressing behind the scenes. Await the time with patience, Brethren- right _always_ wins out in the end.


 
Bill,
   I am glad to hear that things are progressing behind the scenes. I know that things like this are a slow process. In some ways it is good that the craft, in general, is slow to change otherwise we would too easily embrace every faddish notion that comes along.

  Recognition and visitation among GLOTX and our Prince Hall brethren will only enhance both. We could do a lot more good in the communities we live in if we were able to team up on projects. And I for one like to see how degree work is performed in other lodges. In this case I could see another Grand Lodges degree work and ceremonies without leaving town.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree on all counts.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 10, 2012)

Just keeping this issue on the burner! haha


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree.  My cousin in Minn. is a member of both and they do have joint projects.


----------

